

De-clutter Your Interface With Hover Controls - puns
http://www.usabilitypost.com/2008/11/19/de-clutter-your-interface-with-hover-controls/

======
yan
I like the idea of edit controls being extremely faint and low-contrast, to
spring up on hover. That way, there's hints that there's functionality hiding
there and does not interrupt the eye as it travels through the interface.

Otherwise, users who don't track their eye movement with their mouse might not
find editing controls.

~~~
bprater
Agreed, if it's invisible, it won't be obvious that anything can be done.
Also, I'm not sure that :hover is supported in all browsers. Might want to use
something like jQuery to cover compatibility issues.

------
jcl
This technique would render your site unusable in mobile browsers, where it is
unintuitive or impossible to hover a cursor.

~~~
jwilliams
Also it's terrible for accessibility.

------
jotto
ie6 doesn't support hover on anything other than anchors

------
darkxanthos
Yay! Mystery meat! :-|

~~~
unalone
Only if it's used in a context that you wouldn't expect to have to edit. Here
it seems like a logical approach.

